

Firefox extension blocks dangerous 'clickjacking' - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/10/08/Firefox_extension_blocks_dangerous_Web_attack_1.html

======
known
<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addons/versions/722>

